# New Kindle news/rumors -- COMBINED thread



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

In the other post people is talking about new tablet, and I think there would be people interesting only in new e reader kindle, like me.

Do you know any news about it? 

I don,t know if i Will change my kindle 3, did you change?

Greetings


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

I have not heard/read any more about it. I search the web about once a day looking for anything new, though I'm skeptical about much of what I read. I never assume a blogger knows where his/her backside is, much less knows anything concrete about new Kindles that have not been officially announced!  

I'm very interested in any new Kindle, but I don't care anything at all about Android tablets. I probably would keep my K3 even if I bought a K4, at least until I was certain the K4 was a keeper.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No news beyond what the Wall Street Journal posted from an "Amazon source" last week.

That source said their would be 3 devices coming this fall:

1.  An LCD tablet using the Android OS.
2. A touchscreen e-ink Kindle.
3. A non-touch screen e-ink Kindle which would be cheaper than the touch screen one.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

The specific date given by the source at the Journal was "before October."

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303406104576444213058153874.html#ixzz1S1Up6e5y

If you do the math on that, it means some time in the next 71 days -- or within the next 10 weeks!


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

The WSJ article seemed to be mostly about the tablets. Last year the K3 was announced in late July, or so I seem to remember, and shipped in late August or early September. So maybe the new Kindle eInks will be announced before October. One can only hope! 

EDIT: I looked it up and I ordered my K3 on 28 July 2010 soon after they were announced. So here is hoping that they announce the K4 soon.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, the clue about the Kindle is buried in business-speak. Here's what they're reporting from their sources.



> Amazon plans to introduce two updated versions of its black-and-white Kindle in this year's third quarter, people familiar with the matter said.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303406104576444213058153874.html


The first quarter (of the year) is January through March. The second quarter is April to June, and the third quarter starts in July and ends in...September.

So we're still on track for new Kindles before October.


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

Any official word yet on the Kindle Touch? I've been holding off on purchasing a new dreaded as I wanted a Kindle and a touch screen reader, and the fact I might get both in one has me very excited.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Short answer:  No.  When/If it's announced it'll be on Amazon's home page first. 

Here's what I've observed over the last 3 years as a general rule about new Kindle news at KindleBoards:  If you log on and don't see a Thread titled "Kindle 4 is here", or something similar, then it's pretty sure that there's no news that's any different from the rumors and speculation that have been floating around for the last few weeks.

But don't worry:  within milliseconds of Amazon announcing, there will be a thread here.  Actually, there will probably be several within minutes -- and we'll have to merge 'em all and it'll be like herding cats while nailing jello to a wall!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Short answer: No. When/If it's announced it'll be on Amazon's home page first.
> But don't worry: within milliseconds of Amazon announcing, there will be a thread here. *Actually, there will probably be several within minutes -- and we'll have to merge 'em all and it'll be like herding cats while nailing jello to a wall!*


A job all the moderators do so well!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> .....But don't worry: within milliseconds of Amazon announcing, there will be a thread here. Actually, there will probably be several within minutes -- and we'll have to merge 'em all and it'll be like herding cats while nailing jello to a wall!


Um ... Ann? Herding cats? Nailing jello? I can't seem to find that page in my copy of the "Moderator's Handbook: A Guide To The Correct Use of The Cattle Prod". The new moderators, we _are_ going to get training on this ... aren't we?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd avoid getting jello on the cats when nailing.  It annoys the cats.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The only news/rumor I have seen since the Wall Street Journal is this article:

http://www.winsupersite.com/article/paul-thurrotts-wininfo/amazon-tablet-rumors-heat-139849

"The first is an e-ink-based replacement for the current Kindle eReader, which is a thin, light, low-cost, black-and-white device that will likely start under $100. This device could actually come in multiple versions, as does the current Kindle; for example, Amazon currently sells large- and small-format Kindle devices, and some are ad-supported.

The second is a new color Kindle that would rival Barnes & Noble's Nook Color. Like the Nook, Amazon's color Kindle will run on the Google Android mobile OS and feature a touch screen. And because it's Android-based, it should be able to run mobile apps."


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann, LOL! I keep checking everyday. I figure that Amazon is currently making our new ereaders & tablet(s).


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> The only news/rumor I have seen since the Wall Street Journal is this article:
> 
> http://www.winsupersite.com/article/paul-thurrotts-wininfo/amazon-tablet-rumors-heat-139849
> 
> ...


If it's a touch-screen color Kindle - are we talking about backlit? It sounds like it, unless Amazon has really taken a huge leap in e-ink technology. I'm not interested in a backlit touchscreen. If I ware I would have gotten a Nook!

I saw somewhere recently that Apple is actually considering a dedicated e-ink reading device. Maybe it's because they realized that the vast majority of iPad owners do not read books on them.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I would expect to hear something soon, seems like they really need to get into the fray


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Apr 24, 2011)

I wonder if we will get epub support


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazon has said that by the end of the year, you will be able to read library books.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

Toby said:


> Amazon has said that by the end of the year, you will be able to read library books.


Sorry to nit-pick, but what they said was they'll begin supporting .mobi format library books.
My library system (Portland) has said nothing that I can find about carrying .mobi books, although they have thousands of .epub books.
I think it's irresponsible to make people think that it's a given that they'll be able to read library books on their Kindle at the end of this year. There's no reason to believe that until we hear more details.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

DYB said:


> If it's a touch-screen color Kindle - are we talking about backlit? It sounds like it, unless Amazon has really taken a huge leap in e-ink technology. I'm not interested in a backlit touchscreen. If I ware I would have gotten a Nook!
> 
> I saw somewhere recently that Apple is actually considering a dedicated e-ink reading device. Maybe it's because they realized that the vast majority of iPad owners do not read books on them.


When I first heard two Kindles, one touch, one not, I thought the touch screen would be eInk with the new technology that Nook and Kobo are using. At the release of the K2 Jeff Bezos said it would be really easy to pop an LCD on the Kindle for instant color and touch screen but chose to stay with eInk because it is better for reading but Amazon might have changed their mind since then.

Of course multiple eInk devices might include a touch and non touch Kindle. I think releasing both versions would be smart for Amazon to do so a buyer can get the one they want.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

mikeschr said:


> Sorry to nit-pick, but what they said was they'll begin supporting .mobi format library books.
> My library system (Portland) has said nothing that I can find about carrying .mobi books, although they have thousands of .epub books.
> I think it's irresponsible to make people think that it's a given that they'll be able to read library books on their Kindle at the end of this year. There's no reason to believe that until we hear more details.


When library books was announced Overdrive said that libraries would not have to buy different formats to have a Kindle version available. Every eBook a library has will be available for the Kindle.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello,

I'm sorry, you're probably fed up of these sorts of  threads, but I was hoping for an up-to-date opinion.

I am likely to buy a Kindle in the next few weeks, but  early September will be the very latest. 

I read that Amazon may be releasing a new Kindle around august time, so was wondering if it's worth waiting for, seeing as the Kindle 3 price will probably go down, and the new ereader may be worth buying instead.

Do you think any of these would happen?

Thank you for your time!

Edit: Also, there is a new Sony e-reader coming out in August. Is it likely that would reduce the Kindle 3 price aswell?


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> When library books was announced Overdrive said that libraries would not have to buy different formats to have a Kindle version available. Every eBook a library has will be available for the Kindle.


Thanks, I hadn't seen that statement from Overdrive. If that's true, it's reassuring, and I stand corrected.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

boquet said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry, you're probably fed up of these sorts of threads, but I was hoping for an up-to-date opinion.
> 
> ...


No one knows the answers to any of those questions. Only Jeff Bezos can say what will be coming out and when in terms of a new generation of Kindle or a tablet. Or how competitor offerings may affect pricing. And only you can know whether it's worth waiting to see what happens.

I'm going to go ahead and merge this into the existing thread about Kindle rumors . . .read through it. . .that's as much as anyone knows!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mikeschr said:


> Sorry to nit-pick, but what they said was they'll begin supporting .mobi format library books.
> My library system (Portland) has said nothing that I can find about carrying .mobi books, although they have thousands of .epub books.
> I think it's irresponsible to make people think that it's a given that they'll be able to read library books on their Kindle at the end of this year. There's no reason to believe that until we hear more details.


Well, Amazon has said it's coming. Here's their press release from last April: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1552678&highlight=

I'd encourage anyone interested to read the whole thing but the highlights for me are
*** they'll be available for ALL Kindles -- even K1's
*** you'll be able to make notes that will be archived by Amazon and available if you borrow the book again, or BUY it from Amazon


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No one knows the answers to any of those questions. Only Jeff Bezos can say what will be coming out and when in terms of a new generation of Kindle or a tablet. Or how competitor offerings may affect pricing. And only you can know whether it's worth waiting to see what happens.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and merge this into the existing thread about Kindle rumors . . .read through it. . .that's as much as anyone knows!


Thanks for your reply and for moving this. Sorry I made a new thread. I didn't want to distract this one lol.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

So we're getting 2 new Kindles. Are we going to call them k4 and k5, or k4 and k4.1, or maybe kt (for touch screen), etc.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the current Kindle is good enough.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

hakimast said:


> I think the current Kindle is good enough.


I'm looking forward to K4. Lighter is better for me, and I am hoping for more memory.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Cardinal said:


> I'm looking forward to K4. Lighter is better for me, and I am hoping for more memory.


Lol you need it lighter and more memory?

I'll only buy it if it has better contrast and considerably faster page turns + if it's not much more than the Kindle 3 (probably will be).


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm digging the idea of a new kindle. I got my use on the K3 for a while now, wouldn't mind upgrading.  

As for what it'll be called, I bet it'll be the K4, not sure on the other kindle they plan on releasing. Maybe Kindle Lite or something.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

boquet said:


> Lol you need it lighter and more memory?
> 
> I'll only buy it if it has better contrast and considerably faster page turns + if it's not much more than the Kindle 3 (probably will be).


Yes, I would like it lighter. A lighter Kindle is pretty much an instant sell to me. 

Yes, I would like more memory. Or for the web side Manage Your Kindle to be improved so that it actually works properly.

I'm happy with the contrast and speed of page turns on my K3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brem said:


> As for what it'll be called, I bet it'll be the K4, not sure on the other kindle they plan on releasing. Maybe Kindle Lite or something.


Based on past upgrade cycles, any newer version will just be called Kindle. As listed on Amazon, currently there is the Kindle and the Kindle 3G. The previous generation Kindle is called the previous generation Kindle. 

When the current Kindle was just released there were a lot of 'latest generation' descriptors but it's really just fans/users who have put the 1, 2, 3 tag . . .Amazon never really has. But it's useful on a forum like this to keep it clear what people are talking about as functionality is not exactly the same on all of them.

So, yeah, people around here will refer to it as K4. 

And within 10 minutes of the announcement, people will start asking when the K5 will be released.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Cardinal said:


> Yes, I would like it lighter. A lighter Kindle is pretty much an instant sell to me.
> 
> Yes, I would like more memory. Or for the web side Manage Your Kindle to be improved so that it actually works properly.
> 
> I'm happy with the contrast and speed of page turns on my K3.


I haven't actually got a Kindle yet, but I tried one in the shop and it was light. It had a bulky security thing on it though, so I couldn't actually tell how light. It's heavy enough for you to want it lighter?

And why would you like more memory? How many books have you got on it at the moment?

Sorry... another question!: Does the slightly grey background bother you, or does it make it easier on the eyes? When I think about it, most novels do have a slightly yellow paper. They're not perfectly white. I have a feeling that off-white is easier on the eyes.

Since you think that the contrast and page turns are okay, I may not bother waiting for the new one lol.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

boquet said:


> I haven't actually got a Kindle yet, but I tried one in the shop and it was light. It had a bulky security thing on it though, so I couldn't actually tell how light. It's heavy enough for you to want it lighter?
> 
> And why would you like more memory? How many books have you got on it at the moment?
> 
> ...


IMO it's extremely easy on the eyes. Also, if you compare it to actually turning a page in a book, it's probably about the same....but yeah, it could be faster since we're talking about electronic media.

I find it very light and the only real upgrades I'd like are (since I dont mind sticking with a straight e-reader only) are touch screen with more onscreen navigation and more ways for/easier book organization. An integrated light or backlighting that you can turn on/off would also be nice.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

9MMare said:


> IMO it's extremely easy on the eyes. Also, if you compare it to actually turning a page in a book, it's probably about the same....but yeah, it could be faster since we're talking about electronic media.
> 
> I find it very light and the only real upgrades I'd like are (since I dont mind sticking with a straight e-reader only) are touch screen with more onscreen navigation and more ways for/easier book organization. An integrated light or backlighting that you can turn on/off would also be nice.


Thank you. So I guess the main upgrades needed are functions. I don't really like touch screen. Buttons feel more responsive IMO.

Would you sell your K3 when the K4 comes out?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

boquet said:


> I haven't actually got a Kindle yet, but I tried one in the shop and it was light. It had a bulky security thing on it though, so I couldn't actually tell how light. It's heavy enough for you to want it lighter?
> 
> And why would you like more memory? How many books have you got on it at the moment?
> 
> ...


The K3 is probably light enough for most people. I have trouble with my wrists so I am hoping the K4 is lighter.

I have over 2500 Kindle items, lots of free and paid for books. I'd like to keep all my paid for books on my Kindle so they don't get lost amongst the freebies. I have been putting all my paid books on my K2 and ihas been painfully slow for quite awhile and I have finally maxed it out. I am afraid that at the rate I get books the K3 would be swamped soon if I put them all on it.

Of course better contrast and faster page turns would be nice when the Kindle is updated but I am happy with them. I think the K3 is a great eReader, but I honestly think you should wait at this point. While it is only a rumor that the K4(s) will come out soon, it comes from a credible source. I also think Amazon would want to have a new eReader on the market for the holiday season. If K4 does come out soon you can get the latest model or get the K3 at a cheaper price than it is now. I just don't want you to get the K3 and be disappointed if the K4 comes out or is announced shortly after your thirty day return period is up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The K3 has over twice the capacity of the K2. . . .K2 advertised 1500 books, K3 can hold 3500.  Mine (K3) has about 900 on it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

My K2 has under a thousand books and it is at the point I won't download anymore to it... I'm getting corrupt files and black blotches on the screen.  For months before this putting five or six books into Collections would take about an hour because of how slow it is.  Since I have started putting my overflow onto the K3 I have noticed it is slowing down.  

When the K4 comes out I am hoping for more memory or for the website to actually work.  I have tagged a lot of my books so I could see them by genre on the website but the website never worked properly for me.  It stopped working awhile ago and I gave up on it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

boquet said:


> Sorry... another question!: Does the slightly grey background bother you, or does it make it easier on the eyes? When I think about it, most novels do have a slightly yellow paper. They're not perfectly white. I have a feeling that off-white is easier on the eyes.


It is easy on the eyes, but still bugs me a bit. I prefer reading a nice hard back that has a nice white background. That said, the K3 is "whiter" than the K1 and K2 where, so it has gotten better for sure.

The key to being easy on the eyes is not being backlit. I don't think it would be any harder on the eyes if e-ink eventually gets to a pure white background. I think it may be easier as that would improve the contrast having black text on white rather than a gray background. Especially if reading in semi-dim lighting conditions.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Cardinal said:


> The K3 is probably light enough for most people. I have trouble with my wrists so I am hoping the K4 is lighter.
> 
> I have over 2500 Kindle items, lots of free and paid for books. I'd like to keep all my paid for books on my Kindle so they don't get lost amongst the freebies. I have been putting all my paid books on my K2 and ihas been painfully slow for quite awhile and I have finally maxed it out. I am afraid that at the rate I get books the K3 would be swamped soon if I put them all on it.
> 
> Of course better contrast and faster page turns would be nice when the Kindle is updated but I am happy with them. I think the K3 is a great eReader, but I honestly think you should wait at this point. While it is only a rumor that the K4(s) will come out soon, it comes from a credible source. I also think Amazon would want to have a new eReader on the market for the holiday season. If K4 does come out soon you can get the latest model or get the K3 at a cheaper price than it is now. I just don't want you to get the K3 and be disappointed if the K4 comes out or is announced shortly after your thirty day return period is up.


Do you not like to store the books you've read on your computer and transfer them back if you want to read them again?

And thanks for your advice. I guess I should wait, because the price will probably significantly drop. However, I have a feeling an organisation may pay for mine . If they're easy to sell, I could keep it in its box and sell it for money towards the new one haha.



> It is easy on the eyes, but still bugs me a bit. I prefer reading a nice hard back that has a nice white background. That said, the K3 is "whiter" than the K1 and K2 where, so it has gotten better for sure.
> 
> The key to being easy on the eyes is not being backlit. I don't think it would be any harder on the eyes if e-ink eventually gets to a pure white background. I think it may be easier as that would improve the contrast having black text on white rather than a gray background. Especially if reading in semi-dim lighting conditions.


Thanks for your opinion. After what Cardinal Link wrote, I may consider waiting for the K4 now. Do you have an opinion on the white case vs the gaphite? I noticed that the graphite seems to make the background look whiter.

Edit: By the way, if the Kindle could be out so soon (August-September) shouldn't they have said something to promote it by now? Or do business leave it until just before it's released?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I much prefer the graphite.  It does kind of trick your eyes into thinking the background is whiter than it is.  And it just stays cleaner than the white plastic (I had a K1 and K2 before getting a graphite K3).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

boquet said:


> Edit: By the way, if the Kindle could be out so soon (August-September) shouldn't they have said something to promote it by now? Or do business leave it until just before it's released?


The initial release in November of 2007 was probably a surprise -- I suppose there were some rumors in the tech trade pubs but the average person hadn't heard about it.

There were rumors of the second version (released February of 2009) well in advance. Partly that was because they'd completely sold out of the "K1" by November. The new version was announced in February for pre-order, those on the waitlist were given the option to get the new one or get off the list, and I think it actually started shipping a few weeks later.

Last summer there were rumors but nothing concrete until the new version was announced in July for pre-Order. The release date was August 27.

Keep in mind there are a couple of things that could be influencing the timing of the release (assuming there is in fact a new model in the works): they've announced library lending (for all Kindle versions) before the end of the year and Pottermore opens for everyone in October.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

boquet said:


> Do you not like to store the books you've read on your computer and transfer them back if you want to read them again?


Hmmmm... I guess I could set up my backups to mirror my Collections and browse through those instead of keeping everything on my Kindle. Thanks for the idea. 



boquet said:


> And thanks for your advice. I guess I should wait, because the price will probably significantly drop. However, I have a feeling an organisation may pay for mine . If they're easy to sell, I could keep it in its box and sell it for money towards the new one haha.


Well, if someone is going to buy the Kindle for you, by all means get the K3 now.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazon will introduce a Android tablet.  It is supposed to be the next Kindle.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Cardinal said:


> Hmmmm... I guess I could set up my backups to mirror my Collections and browse through those instead of keeping everything on my Kindle. Thanks for the idea.


You're welcome!



> Amazon will introduce a Android tablet. It is supposed to be the next Kindle.


I thought they were releasing three? The tablet, touch screen Kindle and the basic Kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hakimast said:


> Amazon will introduce a Android tablet. It is supposed to be the next Kindle.


Well. No.

Amazon is rumored to developing a tablet, expected to be released this fall. But the same rumors that talk about the tablet talk about new versions of Kindle as well, though there's nothing specific about features.

I would actually be really surprised if the expected tablet is called "Kindle"; I think they'd prefer to differentiate the dedicated reader from a do-it-all tablet. Still, I'm fairly certain the tablet, whatever it's called, will come with the Kindle App installed.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Hmmmm... I guess I could set up my backups to mirror my Collections and browse through those instead of keeping everything on my Kindle. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Well, if someone is going to buy the Kindle for you, by all means get the K3 now.


Cardinal, have you checked out Calibre? It's a free library program. Excellent for maintaining your book collection.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I just wish Amazon would provide some way of downloading ALL of one's library at once, so you wouldn't have to click each book individually. It gets to be a royal pain when you get a new K!!


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> I just wish Amazon would provide some way of downloading ALL of one's library at once...


I wish they would tell us when the new Kindle's out!!


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to the touch screen Kindle but other than the initial announcement I've seen nothing on it.  I've been putting off purchase of a Kindle in case it comes out soon but with so little information....


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

If the K4 comes out under $100 and as fast/clear-looking as the K3, that will be enough for me to pull the trigger on it and pass my beloved K2 on to my daughter. Touch screen would be nice, but I have no interest in a backlit screen! If I have to give up eInk to get touch, then forget it.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm always excited for new tech. Can't wait to see what comes out


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, there hasn't been an announcement. There are just rumors and speculation.

They're getting ever stronger -- which is a similar pattern as to what occurred before the release of previous new versions -- but, really, until Amazon actually says something. . .there won't be any real news.

In the past, the first announcement was of a press conference; as I recall there were a couple week's notice. . . and the actual product announcement happened at the press conference. And the new product was then available a month or so later. If that pattern follows, the _earliest_ a new Kindle would be available is mid to late September.

If there even is a new one in the works, which hasn't been positively confirmed by Amazon.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

There is likely one in the making, if we can expect the kindle to follow the trends of most other tech at the moment, look at how many iPhones have come out 

I think your estimate will be pretty close. Maybe late November though, or even December so it can be marketed with christmas in mind.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah but noone messes with their buyers like Apple does.
Amazon would never bring out a new device for more money than the last one even before the buyers got the old one out of the box.  Apple's marketing has always irritated me (can you tell?).
Amazon has done a nice job of lowering the price of the current equipment (probably to empty the warehouse, yes) and then bring out a new one.
I was one of the first purchasers of the K2 and paid a lot for it.  But I don't mind, I have received much enjoyment from it.  And I know that if I want to get the newest, it will cost me less than I paid for mine...who else does that?


Just sayin.....


----------



## Martin Perry (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll be really disappointed if they bring out a dramatically different new machine. Making anybody feel like their machine is old and uncool, as an upgrade would, isn't a great idea in my opinion. The Kindle user-base keeps growing because people like being seen with their device, but nobody wants to be seen with last year's model.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's just the nature of technology these days.  Most gadgets get yearly updates.  It keeps the marketing hype rolling, and makes money off those who always want the latest version etc.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Apple is definitely one extreme 

I like a product that doesn't change as much in appearance as it does in functionality. Then you can wait for a few upgrades without worrying about your being cool.

However my main point was still valid, there is no way they haven't had the functionality all along, they just stagger upgrades to keep consumers interested. It also allows companies to push things out earlier. "We could add in all this stuff, but nobody else has it yet so we'll just push this out now and make money all the while"

As a rule of thumb, the larger and more expensive the product, the less of this you see. You can find anywhere from 2-3 new iPhones a year, tablets slightly less common, laptops much less so, and desktops are rarely even marketed. I would expect and e-reader to be in-between tablet and laptop simply because it doesn't use the same kindof technology, and has less competition.


----------



## Martin Perry (Aug 2, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> That's just the nature of technology these days. Most gadgets get yearly updates. It keeps the marketing hype rolling, and makes money off those who always want the latest version etc.


You're right, I just don't see them adopting quite as an aggressive strategy as Apple.

Is there any info on Kindle manufacturing costs? I always assumed they sold them close to cost, with the profit being in the books.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

They might not be as aggressive as Apple, but they're not far behind if you look at the release dates.

Kindle 1--Nov 2007
Kindle 2--Feb 2009
Kindle 3--July 2010
Kindle 4--rumored fall 2011

So they're not far off the yearly update scheduler, with being on basically a 1.5 year or so update schedule.  And that's not including the DX (which has had 2 versions) and variations like the special offers models etc.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> If the K4 comes out under $100 and as fast/clear-looking as the K3, that will be enough for me to pull the trigger on it and pass my beloved K2 on to my daughter. Touch screen would be nice, but I have no interest in a backlit screen! If I have to give up eInk to get touch, then forget it.


I think the only non-eink device would be the tablet (back-lit like all the other tablets are). Considering that the Sony, Kobo and Nook touch readers are e-ink, I see no reason for e-ink to go away on Amazon's model, if it ever comes out as a touch screen.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I think the only non-eink device would be the tablet (back-lit like all the other tablets are). Considering that the Sony, Kobo and Nook touch readers are e-ink, I see no reason for e-ink to go away on Amazon's model, if it ever comes out as a touch screen.


Yep, the Wall Street Journal article a few weeks back citing an Amazon source said there would be three devices:

1. An e-ink touch screen Kindle (like the newest Nook).
2. An e-ink, non-touch screen kindle that would be cheaper
3. An LCD tablet--not necessarily a Kindle, they may call it something else.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Yep, the Wall Street Journal article a few weeks back citing an Amazon source said there would be three devices:
> 
> 1. An e-ink touch screen Kindle (like the newest Nook).
> 2. An e-ink, non-touch screen kindle that would be cheaper
> 3. An LCD tablet--not necessarily a Kindle, they may call it something else.


I think it makes sense for Amazon to try to have a share of all three markets.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Today, Amazon.co.uk has a new summer Kindle promotion: Buy a Kindle and get 20% off a case.

"This promotion is valid through 10pm on *15th August* 2011. "

Maybe it's a sign... or I'm looking into it too much.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Hopefully its a sign


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

I just bought a Kindle 3 case from Boxwave for $17.95. It was listed at a regular price of $49.95. I just now discovered the Boxwave website and product line, so perhaps their cases have always been this inexpensive. They have a lot of cases for the Kindle 3 listed at about 1/3 the regular price. If this is a genuine sale, then perhaps they are trying to liquidate Kindle 3 cases in preparation for a Kindle 4 release. I'm not going to speculate on this, but it might be a good sign. 

http://www.boxwave.com/amazon-kindle-6-display-latest-generation-cases-and-covers/bwdcd/zkkf-t/


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Some of the G3 skins in my wishlist have gone out of stock. I wonder if that's a sign, too?

I hope the cases go on clearance once the new Kindle comes out.  The one I have is for K2 and is bigger than I like.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

w5jck said:


> I just bought a Kindle 3 case from Boxwave for $17.95. It was listed at a regular price of $49.95. I just now discovered the Boxwave website and product line, so perhaps their cases have always been this inexpensive. They have a lot of cases for the Kindle 3 listed at about 1/3 the regular price. If this is a genuine sale, then perhaps they are trying to liquidate Kindle 3 cases in preparation for a Kindle 4 release. I'm not going to speculate on this, but it might be a good sign.
> 
> http://www.boxwave.com/amazon-kindle-6-display-latest-generation-cases-and-covers/bwdcd/zkkf-t/


Those look like normal Boxwave prices. I think the showing of the "regular" price is just a sales technique. In my experience most of the Boxwave stuff is the same stuff out of china that you find on ebay, but with their logo on it. Not saying that is bad, but that usually means you can find the same product for cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was reading Daily Cheap Reads a bit ago and they pointed out the fact that the little Kindle in the bottom right hand corner of the books advertised on Amazon is now missing. Interesting. 
http://dailycheapreads.com/page/14/
deb


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

boquet said:


> Today, Amazon.co.uk has a new summer Kindle promotion: Buy a Kindle and get 20% off a case.
> 
> "This promotion is valid through 10pm on *15th August* 2011. "
> 
> Maybe it's a sign... or I'm looking into it too much.


The $99 refurbed K3 is a bigger sign. The refurbed K2's hit a new low of $109 last summer a couple weeks before the K3 annoucement/release.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

drenee said:


> I was reading Daily Cheap Reads a bit ago and they pointed out the fact that the little Kindle in the bottom right hand corner of the books advertised on Amazon is now missing. Interesting.
> http://dailycheapreads.com/page/14/
> deb


I could be wrong (have been, on occasion) but I suspect the icon change is just so that authors' covers aren't covered up by the picture of the kindle. Some people complained that it covered something important on the cover, such as the author's name. The nook book icon is very similar to the new kindle icon - just a bar below, rather than something hiding part of the cover.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  ^^^  That is a good explanation.
I am very excited for a touch screen Kindle though, and getting more excited as the time gets closer for an announcement.
deb


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> The $99 refurbed K3 is a bigger sign. The refurbed K2's hit a new low of $109 last summer a couple weeks before the K3 annoucement/release.


Oooh nice! When did Amazon start selling them?

I'm excited! Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

boquet said:


> Oooh nice! When did Amazon start selling them?


On the 2nd I assume, as that's when the thread about the $99 refurbed K3's was posted.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Two new articles. 

http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/05/stop-its-a-really-bad-time-to-buy-a-kindle/

http://technorati.com/technology/gadgets/article/amazon-kindle-news-july-digest/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my, I'm starting to get excited.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm with you, Deb.
The K3 was a nice improvement. I almost replaced my K2.
But what they are saying about the new ones makes me drool.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I held off on the K3 also.  When the KSO came out I almost gave in, but I really want to see the touch screen.  I love my Sony touch.  
My mom called this morning and her battery on her K2 is needing charged sometimes twice daily.  I told her to hold off a few weeks to see what the new ones are going to look like and offer.  Now she's excited too.  
deb


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I went from a K1 to a refurbed K2 last summer.  Was very happy with that upgrade as other than the screen I disliked the design of the K1.  Too big.  Ugly.  Hated the wheel.  Hated the big page turn button that I bumped all the time.

I ended up going to a K3 around x-mas as my parents played around with my K2 and loved it so I decided to let them have it.  It was a nice upgrade in that the screen is a lot sharper, it's a good bit faster and it's the first Kindle that I find truly nice looking.

They'd really have to wow me with the K4 design to get me to upgrade again.  I haven't heard anything about a newer generation of e-ink screens being ready, so the screen will probably be the same.  I do like touch screens though, so that would tempt me if the price as right.  And if they put it in a nice metal case like the Sony readers, instead of cheap feeling plastic like the past Kindles, those two together may get me to bite.

Otherwise I'll probably hold off as the K3 is very good and I'm pretty happy with it and my iPad 2 for all my e-reading/tablet needs currently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, and I don't think the Kindle cases feel cheap.  And, to me, the Sonys feel cold . . . . not comfortable to hold for a long time.  Of course if it's in a cover anyway, it hardly matters.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, and I don't think the Kindle cases feel cheap.


I'm with Ann on that. My K3 feels case great. When I'm reading in bed I often slip it out the case (I've got one of the heavy Amazon covers). The K3 does all I want it to; I can't see myself thinking about upgrading until the battery starts needing to be replaced. I've just been away for a week. Did quite a lot of editing (reading the notes& highlights I made on a novel), read an ebook for myself, and read a children's ebook to my son at night (with the light on). When I got home the battery light was _still _ green. So hopefully a long time before needing an upgrade.

Tim


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

As with anything, it's all just personal preference.  To me plastic just always feels cheap, is less durable when dropped etc.  As for cases, I do keep my K3 in an M-Edge go, which helps.  But the plastic still looks and feels cheap to me.  But I'm a person that cares a lot about what my gadgets look and feel like.  I mean I pretty much hate Apple for a lot of their business practices, and how annoying their cult of fanboys can be, but still own an iPad 2 and an iPod Nano as they just nail design and put out devices that look and feel great IMO.

But that's just me.  Too each their own of course.  I've always really liked the Sony readers best design wise of all the e-reader devices, and just went with Kindle for the Amazon store and whispernet/whispersync. 


It's all mostly moot for me anyway.  Once screen tech advances and tablets have screens with both an LCD and e-ink like mode you can switch between I'll be done with dedicated reader devices anyway.  So I'm more inclined to just hold onto my K3 and iPad 2 until that happens rather than keep playing the annual upgrade game.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Seeing as the offer ends 15th August, they might announce the new Kindle then.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Two more:

http://techland.time.com/2011/08/05/is-a-new-kindle-around-the-corner/

http://www.slashgear.com/kindle-3-refurb-prices-slashed-fourth-gen-update-imminent-05169761/


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm typically in the "wait and get the newest" but didn't hesitate to get the K3 3G w/SO two weeks ago when it was on sale at best buy. I've read two great books already and plowing through the third. The enjoyment I've gotten from it already has outweighed what might be next. And at the price, if I really need the next version for whatever reason, I'll find a way to get this one to someone who will enjoy it just as much as I have so far.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't wait, seems like its just around the corner


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

SamIam said:


> Can't wait, seems like its just around the corner


I can't wait either! Comon Amazon!


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

I am very anxious to see new news but I see nothing for a week, do you think if possible not be kindle 4 before october?


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I am betting its out before October..just in time for the Christmas season~~


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

In time for Christmas seems likely. Maybe late October?

I like the K2 I have now though. I don't know that I'll upgrade.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My first bet is that Amazon will announce the K4 at the end of August & then release at the end of Sept. Naturally, if that doesn't happen, then it's announced in September to be released in Oct., but my guesses could be all wrong. Amazon could announce their new Tablets first before the kindle announcement. It's all exciting at any event. I check Amazon everyday to see.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Toby said:


> My first bet is that Amazon will announce the K4 at the end of August & then release at the end of Sept. Naturally, if that doesn't happen, then it's announced in September to be released in Oct., but my guesses could be all wrong. Amazon could announce their new Tablets first before the kindle announcement. It's all exciting at any event. I check Amazon everyday to see.


Thanks for posting your opinion. I have no idea about marketing.

I was hoping that the offer ending on the 15th August would be a sign, but Amazon still hasn't announced it . I hope we don't have to wait until September for any news!

Seeing as colour e-ink already exists and that a colour e-reader is to be released in China, do you think it's reasonable to expect the K4 to be in colour?


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

My bet is that it will kindle with a touch screen, smaller, better battery life and better screen resolution.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I hope its not smaller!  It will be not much bigger than an iPod then.  I was hoping for a smidge bigger than the Kindle3...and better plastic, something a little more substantial.  Aesthetics are important to me


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a K2 and love it. I didn't upgrade to the K3, and didn't see a need to upgrade to the new Kindle (whenever it's announced/released). BUT, now my selector (the thingy in the middle of the 5 way) doesn't seem to want to work much any more. Uh oh...I think my K2 is trying to tell me something!  I think it wants a friend!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yup, your K2 needs a friend.   
I don't know if the K4 will have color. I do think that it is a possibility that 1 version will be like the latest version of the Nook, with an eink touchscreen, that is smaller in size of device, but not in the screen size. The other version would not be a touchscreen, & have buttons. It's still fun to speculate as we all have to wait & see.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

If it's not e-ink, I would not be interested.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Color and touch would be two things I would like to see.

Of course I would also like it to keep the classic feel when reading text books, while the color serves for comic/children's books.


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

Do you think Amazon will be release a new kindle e-ink soon?

Do you hear any new roumors about it?

I hope amazon Saint listens to us


----------

